# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  یع مسلمانی بیادبگه 99یه کنکوره یا؟؟

## SARA_J

سلام دارم روانییییی میشم  :Yahoo (21): 
ایا99 دوتاکنکوره؟؟؟؟؟؟ من بدبخت دارم ازتیرماه نظام جدید میخونم طبق گفته خودسنجش اما حالاسبطی میگه 99هم دوتاکنکوره من چیکارررررکنم ازدست این دیوونه ها؟ :Yahoo (19): 
تعداد ثبت نامی های نظام قدیم امسال چندنفرن؟

----------


## BoskabadiHamed

هنوز معلوم نیس

----------


## BoskabadiHamed

حالا جرا ناراحت شدی خو اصلا فرض کنیم سال دیگم نظام قدیم باش شما بخون و بترکون جکار به اونا داری شما کار خودتو بکن از حواشی پرهیز کن

----------


## MYDR

> سلام دارم روانییییی میشم 
> ایا99 دوتاکنکوره؟؟؟؟؟؟ من بدبخت دارم ازتیرماه نظام جدید میخونم طبق گفته خودسنجش اما حالاسبطی میگه 99هم دوتاکنکوره من چیکارررررکنم ازدست این دیوونه ها؟
> تعداد ثبت نامی های نظام قدیم امسال چندنفرن؟


همه مسلمون ها منتظر همین هستند که یه نفر بیاد بگه کنکو 99 یه کنکوره یا نه ! 
 به نظرم شما یه کاری کن یه پیام بده به این سازمان رنجش ! همین طور توضیح بده که اقا میگید کنکور یه مرحله است و لی وزیر آموزش و پرورش این طوری پیام میزاره ! ماجرا از چه قراره ؟ چه طوری ها است ؟

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط SARA_J


سلام دارم روانییییی میشم 
ایا99 دوتاکنکوره؟؟؟؟؟؟ من بدبخت دارم ازتیرماه نظام جدید میخونم طبق گفته خودسنجش اما حالاسبطی میگه 99هم دوتاکنکوره من چیکارررررکنم ازدست این دیوونه ها؟
تعداد ثبت نامی های نظام قدیم امسال چندنفرن؟


انتخابی میشه مطمن باشید خود سنجش گفته انتخابی میشه نگران نباش با خیال راحت درس بخون به حاشیه توجه نکن*

----------


## Rainyday

> سلام دارم روانییییی میشم 
> ایا99 دوتاکنکوره؟؟؟؟؟؟ من بدبخت دارم ازتیرماه نظام جدید میخونم طبق گفته خودسنجش اما حالاسبطی میگه 99هم دوتاکنکوره من چیکارررررکنم ازدست این دیوونه ها؟
> تعداد ثبت نامی های نظام قدیم امسال چندنفرن؟


سلام

من از تو بدتر! رو حساب حرف خود سازمان سنجش رفتم با قرض و قوله کلی کتاب شصت هفتاد تومنی خریدم




هیچی دیگه . امروز ویس دلواپسانه جناب سبطی رو که شنیدم مطمئن شدم کارشو کرده و ۹۹ میشه ۲ کنکور . احتمالا چند روز دیگه م خبرش میاد ...

audio_2019-02-27_20-31-36.ogg 


حرفم این نیست که نباید دو کنکور باشه . حرفم اینه که چرا وقتی مطمئن نیستن به صورت رسمی تو سایت خود سازمان خبر میذارن که ۹۹ یه کنکور میشه؟ چرا الان بعد ۱۰ ماه تجدید نظر میکنن؟ 

بعد ۲ سال از پایان نظام قدیم بهتر بود میذاشتن یه جوری داوطلب خودش انتخاب کنه . اگه هم خودشون اجبار میکنن خب رو حرفی که زدن وایسن . 

من برق بهشتی رو انصراف دادم (۱۲۰۰) و از دی دارم کتاب نظام جدید میخونم ..

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Rainyday


سلام

من از تو بدتر! رو حساب حرف خود سازمان سنجش رفتم هر درسی سه چهار تا کتاب شصت هفتاد تومنی خریدم . 




هیچی دیگه . امروز ویس دلواپسانه جناب سبطی رو که شنیدم مطمئن شدم کارشو کرده و ۹۹ میشه ۲ کنکور . احتمالا چند روز دیگه م خبرش میاد ...

audio_2019-02-27_20-31-36.ogg - آپلود عکس و فایل رایگان



حرفم این نیست که دو کنکور باشه . حرفم اینه که چرا وقتی مطمئن نیستن به صورت رسمی تو سایت خود سازمان خبر میذارن که ۹۹ یه کنکور میشه؟ چرا الان بعد ۱۰ ماه تجدید نظر میکنن؟ 

بعد ۲ سال از پایان نظام قدیم بهتر بود میذاشتن یه جوری داوطلب خودش انتخاب کنه . اگه هم خودشون اجبار میکنن خب رو حرفی که زدن وایسن . 

من برق بهشتی رو انصراف دادم (۱۲۰۰) و از دی دارم کتاب نظام جدید میخونم ..


اقا انتخابی میشه مشکل شما ها همينه ديگه انتخابی میشه*

----------


## Rainyday

> *
> 
> اقا انتخابی میشه مشکل شما ها همينه ديگه انتخابی میشه*


بشه که خوبه . الان این حدس خودته یا از جایی خبری چیزی شنیدی؟

----------


## saj8jad

کی فکر میکرد فرداش ظریف استعفا بده یهویی!
حالا شما فکر کن حدود 16 17 ماه دیگه قراره چه انفاقات جالبناکی بیافته!

*پ.ن :* تمام سعی تون رو کنید همین 98 کلکش رو بکنین و خودتون رو خلاص کنید

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Rainyday


بشه که خوبه . الان این حدس خودته یا از جایی خبری چیزی شنیدی؟


خود سبطی که پیگیره گفته انتخابی هم میشه در ضمن با توجه به این که قبلا گفتن یه کنکور الان تغییر بدن و بکنن دو کنکور شما ها رو هم در نظر می گیرن و انتخابی میشه خودشون می دونن*

----------


## saj8jad

کنکوری های 99 ، علاوه بر کمپین دو کنکور برگزار کردن باید تازه بزرگواری کنن و یه کمپین دیگه هم بزارین *تاثیر قطعی* رو هم مثبت کنین! 
یعنی قشنگ تو خود کنکور 99 با روح و روانتون حسابی بازی میکنن و چنگ میندازن!

از ما گفتن و از شما شنیدن  :Yahoo (65):

----------


## DR._.ALI

این سبطی خودشو خیلی دس بالا گرفته فک کرده همه کاره ی این مملکته کلاس خصوصیش هر مبحث چند ساعتش 400 هزار تومنه از این طریق طرفدار الکی واسه خودش پیدا کرده تا کلاسای vip شو پر کنه سلام گرگ بی طمع نیس خودش بزرگترین دلال  و مافیای کنکوره به هر حال اینم یه جور پول درآوردن از جیب ملت بدبخته خیلی دلم میخاد 99 یه کنکوره بشه ادعا اینم بخابه زمین فک نکنه همه کاره هس

----------


## SARA_J

> *
> 
> خود سبطی که پیگیره گفته انتخابی هم میشه در ضمن با توجه به این که قبلا گفتن یه کنکور الان تغییر بدن و بکنن دو کنکور شما ها رو هم در نظر می گیرن و انتخابی میشه خودشون می دونن*


توروخدااااااااا شمایی که کمپین راه انداختین واسه باراول شما تاکیدکنیدکه حق انتخاب بدن ....توروخدا اگروجدان دارید رواین قضیه تاکیدکنید

----------


## SARA_J

> این سبطی خودشو خیلی دس بالا گرفته فک کرده همه کاره ی این مملکته کلاس خصوصیش هر مبحث چند ساعتش 400 هزار تومنه از این طریق طرفدار الکی واسه خودش پیدا کرده تا کلاسای vip شو پر کنه سلام گرگ بی طمع نیس خودش بزرگترین دلال  و مافیای کنکوره به هر حال اینم یه جور پول درآوردن از جیب ملت بدبخته خیلی دلم میخاد 99 یه کنکوره بشه ادعا اینم بخابه زمین فک نکنه همه کاره هس


فعلا که هرچی کمپین بوده به سرانجام رسونده .... واقعا میترسم گندبزنه توزندگی من بدبخت

----------


## SARA_J

> *
> 
> خود سبطی که پیگیره گفته انتخابی هم میشه در ضمن با توجه به این که قبلا گفتن یه کنکور الان تغییر بدن و بکنن دو کنکور شما ها رو هم در نظر می گیرن و انتخابی میشه خودشون می دونن*


خودت فکرکن ببینم واقعا اگه سنجش دوتا کنکوربزاره میزاره قدیمی هاجدید روشرکت کنن؟!!! عمراااااا

----------


## Mysterious

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط SARA_J


توروخدااااااااا شمایی که کمپین راه انداختین واسه باراول شما تاکیدکنیدکه حق انتخاب بدن ....توروخدا اگروجدان دارید رواین قضیه تاکیدکنید


اول بذار ۲ کنکور بشه بعد*

----------


## SARA_J

> سلام
> 
> من از تو بدتر! رو حساب حرف خود سازمان سنجش رفتم با قرض و قوله کلی کتاب شصت هفتاد تومنی خریدم
> 
> فایل پیوست 85943
> 
> 
> هیچی دیگه . امروز ویس دلواپسانه جناب سبطی رو که شنیدم مطمئن شدم کارشو کرده و ۹۹ میشه ۲ کنکور . احتمالا چند روز دیگه م خبرش میاد ...
> 
> ...


سلام خدمت شما . 
حالا اصلا پولش به جهنم این همه وقت وتلاشی که گذاشتیم حروم میشه بخدا...
ازاول میگفتن 99مشخص نیست نه اینکه بیادبه صورت مستقیم بگه یه کنکوره

----------


## Rainyday

> این سبطی خودشو خیلی دس بالا گرفته فک کرده همه کاره ی این مملکته کلاس خصوصیش هر مبحث چند ساعتش 400 هزار تومنه از این طریق طرفدار الکی واسه خودش پیدا کرده تا کلاسای vip شو پر کنه سلام گرگ بی طمع نیس خودش بزرگترین دلال  و مافیای کنکوره به هر حال اینم یه جور پول درآوردن از جیب ملت بدبخته خیلی دلم میخاد 99 یه کنکوره بشه ادعا اینم بخابه زمین فک نکنه همه کاره هس







> *پ.ن :* تمام سعی تون رو کنید همین 98 کلکش رو بکنین و خودتون رو خلاص کنید


کاش راه داشت . اصلا نذاشتن شرکت کنم . چون تسویه نکردم هنوز ..




> *
> 
> خود سبطی که پیگیره گفته انتخابی هم میشه در ضمن با توجه به این که قبلا گفتن یه کنکور الان تغییر بدن و بکنن دو کنکور شما ها رو هم در نظر می گیرن و انتخابی میشه خودشون می دونن*


من خیلی وقته پیگیر سبطی نشدم . تا جایی که میدونم فقط دنبال اینه که دو کنکوره شه . مشخصا حرفی از «*انتخاب*» زده تا حالا؟

----------


## SARA_J

> *
> 
> اول بذار ۲ کنکور بشه بعد*


میشه .
آخرش این سبطی بااین کمپیناش گندمیزنه به روح وروان وزندگیمون

----------


## Accident

چرا شرط دینی برای ورود به تاپیک میذارید؟  :Yahoo (114):

----------


## saj8jad

> چرا شرط دینی برای ورود به تاپیک میذارید؟


 :Yahoo (65):

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط DR._.ALI


این سبطی خودشو خیلی دس بالا گرفته فک کرده همه کاره ی این مملکته کلاس خصوصیش هر مبحث چند ساعتش 400 هزار تومنه از این طریق طرفدار الکی واسه خودش پیدا کرده تا کلاسای vip شو پر کنه سلام گرگ بی طمع نیس خودش بزرگترین دلال  و مافیای کنکوره به هر حال اینم یه جور پول درآوردن از جیب ملت بدبخته خیلی دلم میخاد 99 یه کنکوره بشه ادعا اینم بخابه زمین فک نکنه همه کاره هس


شما نسوز همه چی حل ميشه 
نه سر پیازی نه تهش همه رو انداختی به جون هم حق به جانبم هستی*

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط SARA_J


توروخدااااااااا شمایی که کمپین راه انداختین واسه باراول شما تاکیدکنیدکه حق انتخاب بدن ....توروخدا اگروجدان دارید رواین قضیه تاکیدکنید


شما حالت خوب نیست فکر کنم کمپین چی؟؟  هر آدم عاقلی هم ميدونه حق انتخاب میدن بيخودي شلوغش کردین*

----------


## saj8jad

> *
> 
> شما حالت خوب نیست فکر کنم کمپین چی؟؟  هر آدم عاقلی هم ميدونه حق انتخاب میدن بيخودي شلوغش کردین*


امسال حق انتخاب دادن؟! خیر
بسیار خب، چه تضمینی که سال آینده بدن؟! 

با گله کورا طرفی دوست عزیز، گله کورا  :Yahoo (65):

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط saj8jad


امسال حق انتخاب دادن؟! خیر
بسیار خب، چه تضمینی که سال آینده بدن؟! 

با گله کورا طرفی دوست عزیز، گله کورا 


یکی هم باید اينو راضی کنه*

----------


## saj8jad

> *
> 
> یکی هم باید اينو راضی کنه*


برا اینکه چرت میگی گلم
در هر صورت بشین منتظر باش تا دو تا برگزار کنن و بگن حق انتخاب داری! کی و کجا حق انتخاب داشتی که اینجا داشته باشی!

----------


## MYDR

> *
> 
> انتخابی میشه مطمن باشید خود سنجش گفته انتخابی میشه نگران نباش با خیال راحت درس بخون به حاشیه توجه نکن*


داداش دستت دردنکنه ، فقط این که سنجش گفته انتخابی میشه من خبرش رو ندیدم ! منبع خبر رو میشه قرار بدی ؟

----------


## DR._.ALI

> فعلا که هرچی کمپین بوده به سرانجام رسونده .... واقعا میترسم گندبزنه توزندگی من بدبخت


واسه تاثیر معدل درسته یکارایی کرده ولی نباید تو همه چی خودشو دخالت بده

----------


## Mysterious

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط SARA_J


میشه .
آخرش این سبطی بااین کمپیناش گندمیزنه به روح وروان وزندگیمون


نمیدونم واقعا چی بگم
حالا تا مرداد صبر کن شما چون احتمال دو کنکور بالاست بعد تصمیم بگیر که دو سر باخت نشه*

----------


## DR._.ALI

> نمیدونم چرا منم این افه لوتیگری و مرام دانش اموز مداریش تو کتم نمیره . احتمالا یه کنکور بشه نونش یه خورده اجر میشه ! بنظرمنم بدجور فیک میاد


مطمِن باش منافع سبطی به خطر میفته کلی کتاب هستت از نشر دریافت که رو دستش میمونه و کلی کلاساش کنسل میشه کلا فقط نقش بازی میکنه تا فروششو زیاد کنه ببین چقدر وسط کاراش هی تبلیغ خودش و موسسشو کتاباشو اینا میکنه

----------


## MYDR

آقای وزیر علوم اومده گفته تابستان 99 نظر میدیم. پس تا اون موقع همین طور خواهد بود ! بلا تکلیفی !
   از مسئولین میگن اخرین حرف این بوده که نشه ! یه سری هم میگن ممکن به حد نصاب برسه ! یه سری هم میگن بزار ببینیم برامون می صرفه ؟ باید ببنیند چه طور میتونند ازش پول در بیارن !  خون دانش آموز و دانش جو رو قطره قطره اش رو از شیره جانش در میارن تا بخوان تکلیفش رو مشخص کنند ! 

* خوب بیایید دو جور سوال نظام قدیم و جدید بزارید که دانش آموز یا پشت کنکوری بیچاره انقدر زجر نکشه !
   باید این کمپین رو گذاشت :   کنکور 99 دونوع سوال به انتخاب !

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط DR._.ALI


مطمِن باش منافع سبطی به خطر میفته کلی کتاب هستت از نشر دریافت که رو دستش میمونه و کلی کلاساش کنسل میشه کلا فقط نقش بازی میکنه تا فروششو زیاد کنه ببین چقدر وسط کاراش هی تبلیغ خودش و موسسشو کتاباشو اینا میکنه


اقا سنجش باید بگه دو کنکور میشه یا نه جمعیت نظام قدیم زیاد باشه دو کنکور با حق انتخاب میشه یعنی این فهمش انقدر سخته؟؟؟ *

----------


## DR._.ALI

> *
> 
> شما نسوز همه چی حل ميشه 
> نه سر پیازی نه تهش همه رو انداختی به جون هم حق به جانبم هستی*


فعلا اونی که داره میسوزه یکی دیگس  :Yahoo (21): 
سبطی همه رو انداخته به جون هم تا بازارش بگرده و از این طریق بتونه به منافع خودش برسه فک نکن سبطی خیلی دلسوز من و تو هس

----------


## SARA_J

> فعلا اونی که داره میسوزه یکی دیگس 
> سبطی همه رو انداخته به جون هم تا بازارش بگرده و از این طریق بتونه به منافع خودش برسه فک نکن سبطی خیلی دلسوز من و تو هس


دعوانکن برادر .
ایشون کلا داره باهمه دعوامیکنه

----------


## DR._.ALI

> *
> 
> اقا سنجش باید بگه دو کنکور میشه یا نه جمعیت نظام قدیم زیاد باشه دو کنکور با حق انتخاب میشه یعنی این فهمش انقدر سخته؟؟؟ *


سنجش هیچوقت همچین کاری نمیکنه به عنوان مثال فرض رو بر این میگیریم که 200 هزار نفر نظام قدیم پشت کنکور بمونه وقتی سنجش حق انتخاب بده از کجا معلوم که این 200 هزار نفر همه برن نظام قدیم ممکنه فقط 50 هزار تا نظام قدیم برن به انتخاب خودشون پس سنجش نمیاد ریسک کنه و واسه 50 هزار تا آدم بیاد دو دفترچه کنکور بده و دو نوع سوال طرح کنه و خودشو به زحمت بندازه

----------


## SARA_J

> آقای وزیر علوم اومده گفته تابستان 99 نظر میدیم. پس تا اون موقع همین طور خواهد بود ! بلا تکلیفی !
>    از مسئولین میگن اخرین حرف این بوده که نشه ! یه سری هم میگن ممکن به حد نصاب برسه ! یه سری هم میگن بزار ببینیم برامون می صرفه ؟ باید ببنیند چه طور میتونند ازش پول در بیارن !  خون دانش آموز و دانش جو رو قطره قطره اش رو از شیره جانش در میارن تا بخوان تکلیفش رو مشخص کنند ! 
> 
> * خوب بیایید دو جور سوال نظام قدیم و جدید بزارید که دانش آموز یا پشت کنکوری بیچاره انقدر زجر نکشه !
>    باید این کمپین رو گذاشت :   کنکور 99 دونوع سوال به انتخاب !


خاک توسروزیرعلوم بکنن تامردادددداخه :Yahoo (21): 
مگه من نوکربابای اونم تامرداددست به سینه بشینم اخه .

----------


## SARA_J

> واسه تاثیر معدل درسته یکارایی کرده ولی نباید تو همه چی خودشو دخالت بده


ولی متاسفانه این آقا مثل قاشق نشسته توهمه چی خودشومیندازه وسط!!!
اه خدالعنتش کنه بخدا ازدستش سردردگرفتم دیگههههه.......

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط DR._.ALI


سنجش هیچوقت همچین کاری نمیکنه به عنوان مثال فرض رو بر این میگیریم که 200 هزار نفر نظام قدیم پشت کنکور بمونه وقتی سنجش حق انتخاب بده از کجا معلوم که این 200 هزار نفر همه برن نظام قدیم ممکنه فقط 50 هزار تا نظام قدیم برن به انتخاب خودشون پس سنجش نمیاد ریسک کنه و واسه 50 هزار تا آدم بیاد دو دفترچه کنکور بده و دو نوع سوال طرح کنه و خودشو به زحمت بندازه


ببین این آخرین باری هست که جواب تو رو ميدم چون هيچي نمی فهمی فقط می خواي بگی در ضمن سال بعد هم که به گفته خودت کنکور نمی دی حالا چرا تیشه به ریشه میزنی نمی دونم آقای به ظاهر باهوش گرونی میبینی یا نه؟؟ فکر کردی يه نظام قدیم دیوانه هست در صورت دو کنکور شدن بره کتابی که تا خود تیر داشته می خونده و توی کنکور هم با همون دانسته ها جواب داده مياد میره همش رو میریزه دور بعد میره 4 5 میلیون میده يه کتاب چرت نا مفهوم با کتاب کمک آموزشی چرت نامفهوم رو می خونه؟؟ اصل رو ول میکنه میره نسیه رو میچسبه؟؟  نه یعنی شما قدرت تحلیلیت انقدر پایین  هست؟؟ خوب برادر مجبوری وقتی توی قضیه ای که نه سودی بهت ميرسه نه ضرری بیای دخالت کنی؟؟*

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط SARA_J


ولی متاسفانه این آقا مثل قاشق نشسته توهمه چی خودشومیندازه وسط!!!
اه خدالعنتش کنه بخدا ازدستش سردردگرفتم دیگههههه.......


شما برو همون نظام جدید بخون که شک دارم حتی داشته باشی که دو کنکور با حق انتخاب میشه انقدر هم جو سایت رو متشنج نکن*

----------


## SARA_J

> *
> 
> شما برو همون نظام جدید بخون که شک دارم حتی داشته باشی که دو کنکور با حق انتخاب میشه انقدر هم جو سایت رو متشنج نکن*


شما به نظرم درسها خیلی بهتون فشاراورده برادر.
حوصله بحث باهات ندارم . اما وقتی نمیدونی چیزیو باقطعیت نیااینجاحرف بزن .
اینقدرهم بابقیه بیخودی کل کل نکن

----------


## Lara27

> *
> 
> اقا انتخابی میشه مشکل شما ها همينه ديگه انتخابی میشه*


وای امسالم انتخاب باید میکردیم؟؟؟ نکنه برا من سوالای نظام جدید بدن؟؟؟ :Yahoo (19):

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Lara27


وای امسالم انتخاب باید میکردیم؟؟؟ نکنه برا من سوالای نظام جدید بدن؟؟؟


نه امسال درسته خدااااااااااااااااااااااا*

----------


## Lara27

> *
> 
> نه امسال درسته خدااااااااااااااااااااااا*


خب اونا از کجا میفهمن من نظام قدیم میخوام ؟؟؟؟ :Yahoo (19):

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Lara27


خب اونا از کجا میفهمن من نظام قدیم میخوام ؟؟؟؟


عزیز الان شما گزینه ترمی واحدی رو زدی این یعنی قدیم خودشون می فهمن برات دفترچه میدن به اسم خودت امسال حله*

----------


## Moein ch

من دوبار از خود سازمان سنجش سوال کردم گفتن یه کنکور هست پارسال که برای ۹۸ ازشون سوال میکردم میگفتن بعدا مشخص میشه ولی الان صراحتا گفتن یکی.یعنی نظام جدرد رو حتما شما میتونی کنکور بدی حالا یا یکی هست یا انتخابی غلط میکنن باز بزنن زیرش

----------


## DR._.ALI

> *
> 
> ببین این آخرین باری هست که جواب تو رو ميدم چون هيچي نمی فهمی فقط می خواي بگی در ضمن سال بعد هم که به گفته خودت کنکور نمی دی حالا چرا تیشه به ریشه میزنی نمی دونم آقای به ظاهر باهوش گرونی میبینی یا نه؟؟ فکر کردی يه نظام قدیم دیوانه هست در صورت دو کنکور شدن بره کتابی که تا خود تیر داشته می خونده و توی کنکور هم با همون دانسته ها جواب داده مياد میره همش رو میریزه دور بعد میره 4 5 میلیون میده يه کتاب چرت نا مفهوم با کتاب کمک آموزشی چرت نامفهوم رو می خونه؟؟ اصل رو ول میکنه میره نسیه رو میچسبه؟؟  نه یعنی شما قدرت تحلیلیت انقدر پایین  هست؟؟ خوب برادر مجبوری وقتی توی قضیه ای که نه سودی بهت ميرسه نه ضرری بیای دخالت کنی؟؟*


تو الان خیلی حالیته؟!گرونی رو کردی بهونه که رو کم کاریهای خودت سرپوش بزاری امثال تو تا ده سال دیگم کنکور نظام قدیم بدن بازم زمان براشون کمه تو اگه نفهم نبودی از این فرصتی که تا کنکور داشتی استفاده میکردی تا یه جایی بتونی قبول شی نه اینکه صبح تا شب دنبال این خبر باشی که 99 هم دو تا کنکوره یا نه.شک ندارم حتی اگه یه درصد دو کنکوره بشه که احتمالش خیلی ضعیفه بازم سال دیگه همچین موقعی دنبال اینی که سال 1400 هم دو کنکوره بشه کسی که برای وقت الان خودش ارزش قائل نباشه هر چی وقت هم باز بهش بدن به هدر میده حالا هم بشین کنکور امسالتو‌گند بزن بهش هی امروز فردا کن به امید اینکه سبطی کی بیاد بگه 99 یه کنکورس یا دو کنکوره شدی بازیچه ی دست سبطی و امثال اون در حالی که خودت داری تبر به ریشه ی خودت میزنی عقل کل!

----------


## slog

تسویه انصرافت چقد شر؟

----------


## slog

> نمیدونم چرا منم این افه لوتیگری و مرام دانش اموز مداریش تو کتم نمیره . احتمالا یه کنکور بشه نونش یه خورده اجر میشه ! بنظرمنم بدجور فیک میاد 
> 
> 
> 
> کاش راه داشت . اصلا نذاشتن شرکت کنم . چون تسویه نکردم هنوز ..
> 
> 
> 
> من خیلی وقته پیگیر سبطی نشدم . تا جایی که میدونم فقط دنبال اینه که دو کنکوره شه . مشخصا حرفی از «*انتخاب*» زده تا حالا؟


تسویه انصرافت چقد شد؟

----------


## Rainyday

> تسویه انصرافت چقد شد؟


نکردم هنوز . دوتا وامم گرفتم و پول خوبگاه ترم اخری رم نریختم . بعد سیزده میرم آموزش ببینم قضیه چیه قسطیش میشه کرد ..
اینم داستانیه ..

----------


## saj8jad

> نکردم هنوز . دوتا وامم گرفتم و پول خوبگاه ترم اخری رم نریختم . بعد سیزده میرم آموزش ببینم قضیه چیه قسطیش میشه کرد ..
> اینم داستانیه ..


دانشجویی و درس خوندن هم تو ایران واس خودش داستان ها داره!  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## zaaaahra

اگه هم بشه دو کنکوری مسلما انتخابی میشه دیگه انقدرام هر کی به هر کی نیس به نظرم عادلانه ودرستشم همینه تا حقی از هیچ کس ضایع نشه به هر حال درگیری زیاد و حرص خوردن وقت تلف کردنه چقدر سر این تاثیر معدل کلافمون کردن در نهایت مثبت شد اینم اوکی میشه حتما

----------


## SARA_J

> اگه هم بشه دو کنکوری مسلما انتخابی میشه دیگه انقدرام هر کی به هر کی نیس به نظرم عادلانه ودرستشم همینه تا حقی از هیچ کس ضایع نشه به هر حال درگیری زیاد و حرص خوردن وقت تلف کردنه چقدر سر این تاثیر معدل کلافمون کردن در نهایت مثبت شد اینم اوکی میشه حتما


ان شاءالله همینطورباشه  که شمامیگی .... اما اینجاایرانه وهرکی به هرکیه متاسفانه

----------


## D R E A M=

> سلام دارم روانییییی میشم 
> ایا99 دوتاکنکوره؟؟؟؟؟؟ من بدبخت دارم ازتیرماه نظام جدید میخونم طبق گفته خودسنجش اما حالاسبطی میگه 99هم دوتاکنکوره من چیکارررررکنم ازدست این دیوونه ها؟
> تعداد ثبت نامی های نظام قدیم امسال چندنفرن؟


ببین نظر خود منو بخوای تک نظامه س
ولی اگ اعتراض زیاد باشه احتمالا نظام قدیم هم باشع
بستگی دارع بچه ها اعتراض کنن یا نه

----------


## zaaaahra

> اگه هم بشه دو کنکوری مسلما انتخابی میشه دیگه انقدرام هر کی به هر کی نیس به نظرم عادلانه ودرستشم همینه تا حقی از هیچ کس ضایع نشه به هر حال درگیری زیاد و حرص خوردن وقت تلف کردنه چقدر سر این تاثیر معدل کلافمون کردن در نهایت مثبت شد اینم اوکی میشه حتما


نمیدونم من یه ویس از خودش شنیدم گفت کمپینو انتخابی میذاره ینی هر کس نظام مورد نظر خودشو خودش انتخاب کنه به هر حال حق هم همینه خیلی از نظام قدیما شاید امسال دندان و پزشکی نتونن قبول بشن خب اونام حق دارن هیچ ربطی ام به تنبل بودن و نبودن نداره خود من تغییر رشته ای ام مسلما برا من سخت تره و برای امثال من به هر حال اونقدر شجاعت داشتم که همین امسال تلاشمو بکنم به نظرم کار ایشون خیلی درسته به هیچ وجه نگفت دو کنکور باشه و به زور تحمیل بشه بلکه هر کسی خودش انتخاب کنه من کاری ندارم شخصیت ایشون چیه و چ قصدی دارن چون اصلا شناختی ازشون ندارم اما میدونم این کارشون درسته

----------

